# Unusual Travel Billing



## jans04 (Oct 17, 2008)

I've been billing 99082 for travel charges on our California State Comp Insurance Fund (Work Comp) clients  and have recently received denials stating the use of this code is for the physician when escorting the patient. Does any one out there use this code for travel expenses & have you been getting paid?


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Oct 18, 2008)

I was curious and did a little research on the use of 99082.

The January 2003 CPT Assistant published the following Q&A.  Hope it helps. 

Q - A patient is being transported from her home to the physical therapy facility. Is it appropriate to report code 99082 for the transportation?

A - AMA Comment
Code 99082, Unusual travel (eg, transportation and escort of patient), is used to report unusual travel, such as a helicopter transportation and escort of a patient. This code is intended to identify the physician accompaniment of the patient being transported. If the physician does not accompany the patient, then code 99082 should not be used. This code should not be reported for transporting patients from their home to a physical therapy facility


----------



## jans04 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank You for your reply. I wonder which code would be appropriate? I know per the California Work Comp Schedule there aren't any codes for travel. I know there are HCPC codes & normally California State Comp in particular does not pick up these codes & or there codes are very limited. So any info would hlep. Thanks


----------

